# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Γιατί είμαστε κατά της αιχμαλωσίας; >  σεντουκιασμα

## ΖΙΖΙ

καλησπερα.Νομιζω οτι αυτο που εχω να πω μας αφορα ολους και πρεπει ολοι να το προσεξουμε.Προσφατα επισκεφτηκα pet shop που πουλουσε ιθαγενη ''σεντουκιασμενα'',150 ευρω το καθενα.Ειλικρινα εξαγριωθηκα οταν εμαθα τι περιλαμβανει το ''σεντουκιασμα''.
Βαζουν πουλακια πιασμενα απο τη φυση σε κλειστα κουτια με πολυ φαγητο και νερο για μηνες.Αν ανοιξεις το κουτι πριν το καθορισμενο διαστημα θα δεις ενα πουλι που δεν εχει καθολου φτερα και ειναι σε αθλια κατασταση.Οταν τελικα περασει ο χρονος που πρεπει και τα ανοιξουν ,μονο το 20% επιζει και αυτα ειναι πουλια με πεσμενο ανοσοποιητικό που ζουν το πολύ 2 χρονια.Η διαδικασια αυτη γινεται για να κελαηδανε καλα και να ειναι μονιμα πειρωμενα.[ελπιζω αυτα που λεω να μην αποτελουν προϊον υποκλοπης.ενας φιλος μου με ενημερωσε και δεν ξερω από που τα διαβασε]
Κατα τη γνωμη μου ειναι απανθρωπο ολο αυτο.δεν εχουμε κανενα δικαιωμα πανω στις ζωες των ζωων και των πτηνων.Υποτιθεται οτι παρεμβαινουμε στη ζωη τους μονο για να την κανουμε καλύτερη,ετσι νομιζα τουλαχιστον.
Ειλικρινα δε μπορουμε να επιτρεψουμε σαυτους τους ανθρωπους να συμπεριφερονται ετσι.Ειναι δυνατον απο τα 100 πουλια που περνουν τη διαδικασια να ζουν μονο τα 20 και αυτα να τα πουλανε 150 ευρω σαν να εχουν κανει καποιο επιτευγμα;;;
κατι πρεπει να γινει,αν οχι για να φερθουν αυτοι οι ανθρωποι σαν ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΙ,τουλαχιστον για να φοβηθουν και να σταματησουν να κακοποιουν αθωες ψυχες.Ελπιζω το μηνυμα μου να προβληματισει καιο να ευαισθητιποιήσει πολλούς,γιατι αυτη ειναι η μοναδικη μου προθεση...

----------


## panos70

::  Ζωη σε συνχαιρω για το αρθρο σου και συμφονω απολυτα μαζη σου το εχω ακουσει κι εγω και διαφονεισα αμεσος,ειναι απανθρωπο και πρεπει να τιμορουνται οι υπευθηνοι  :sad:

----------


## Φάμπιο

ποσο δικιο εχεις...
αλλα αυτο που με στεναχωρει παντα ειναι οτι αολα αυτα τα σπουδαια μηνυματα τα διαβαζουμε εμεις που δεν τα κανουμε!Κι αν τυχει να τα διαβαζει καποιος αλλος δεν τον ενδιαφερει.  :sad:

----------


## ΖΙΖΙ

δεν μπορουμε να κανουμε κατι εμεις γιατι δεν εχουμε τη δυναμη.ακομη και αν απευθυνθουμε σε καποια υπευθυνη οργανωση πρωτα θα τον ειδοποιησουν και μετα θα πανε,αρα παλι δεν θα εχουμε τα επιθυμητα αποτελεσματα.αυτο ομως δε σημαινει οτι πρεπει να αδιαφορουμε.επισκεφτηκα το χωριο μου και ειδα ακομη και μεσα στο χωριο στημενα διχτυα για καρδερινες.ελεος πια..ειναι διαστροφη να δειχνουμε τη δυναμη μας σαυτους που δεν μπορουν να αντιδρασουν..

----------

